# [Projet] Multiboot Fusion Drive dans un MBP 2011



## johnlocke2342 (10 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour.
Suite aux diverses parutions sur le net (et notamment sur MacG) expliquant comment faire un Fusion Drive sur un "ancien" Mac, et depuis le temps que je surveille les prix des SSD, j'ai décidé d'acheter prochainement un SSD 256 Go avec 128 Go réservés à OS X Mountain Lion, et 128 Go soit pour Windows, soit pour Windows + Linux (Linux a une valeur sentimentale pour moi, c'est en passant à Ubuntu que j'ai découvert qu'il y avait une vie sans Windows, d'un autre côté je ne l'utilise pratiquement jamais), en gardant mon HDD pour les données.
En effet, dans l'article de MacG, la commande utilisée pour mettre en place ce dispositif ne me semble pas utiliser tout le SSD, mais seulement la partition où est installé OS X.

Voici donc mes deux questions:
-Ce projet est-il viable ?
-Quel système de fichiers utiliser pour mon HDD en étant à la fois compatible avec le plus d'OS possible et en conservant le support des fichiers de (très) grande taille (pas de FAT32 donc).

D'avance, merci.


----------



## crazy_c0vv (15 Novembre 2012)

Projet intéressant ! Je m'y intéresse aussi, j'en ai marre de mes liens symboliques et de devoir gérer entre deux disques. Et puis mon SSD est plein, et je me demande bien quoi mettre sur le HDD ! Alors si le système peut le faire pour moi, pourquoi pas !  Je prendrais même un disque avec 4go de flash je pense, je ne rappelle plus quelle marque fait ça, mais ça semblait très intéressant à l'époque. 

Pour la question du système de fichier, regarde s'il n'y a pas un driver pour lire et écrire du ext4 sous Windows et OS X. Après, si tu passes le plus clair de ton temps sous OS X, mieux vaut avoir du HFS+ sur le disque commun, et installer un driver sous Windows. Sinon, il faut faire l'inverse.

Je ne sais pas si ton projet est viable. Il me semble qu'il vaut mieux créer le disque Fusion avec 256go + le HDD et ensuite seulement utiliser Bootcamp. Mais je me trompe surement.


----------



## johnlocke2342 (17 Novembre 2012)

crazy_c0vv a dit:


> Projet intéressant ! Je m'y intéresse aussi, j'en ai marre de mes liens symboliques et de devoir gérer entre deux disques. Et puis mon SSD est plein, et je me demande bien quoi mettre sur le HDD ! Alors si le système peut le faire pour moi, pourquoi pas !  Je prendrais même un disque avec 4go de flash je pense, je ne rappelle plus quelle marque fait ça, mais ça semblait très intéressant à l'époque.
> 
> Pour la question du système de fichier, regarde s'il n'y a pas un driver pour lire et écrire du ext4 sous Windows et OS X. Après, si tu passes le plus clair de ton temps sous OS X, mieux vaut avoir du HFS+ sur le disque commun, et installer un driver sous Windows. Sinon, il faut faire l'inverse.
> 
> Je ne sais pas si ton projet est viable. Il me semble qu'il vaut mieux créer le disque Fusion avec 256go + le HDD et ensuite seulement utiliser Bootcamp. Mais je me trompe surement.



Merci de ta réponse. Après y avoir réfléchi avec un ami, je pense que le mieux est d'utiliser du HFS+ et un driver sous Windows/Linux. Pour l'instant, j'ai reçu mon SSD de 256 Go (un Samsung 830 series). J'ai formaté sous OS X et installé OS X dessus PUIS j'ai partitionné, DANS CET ORDRE, pour bénéficier de la partition de restauration. J'attends de recevoir mes 8 Go de RAM pour installer tout ça afin de ne pas avoir à ouvrir mon MBP "pour rien". Je devrais à mon avis les recevoir ce matin.


----------



## johnlocke2342 (18 Novembre 2012)

Bon, je reviens bien déçu de 2 journées sous Fusion Drive. J'ai ouvert mon MBP, remplacé mon le disque dur à plateaux par mon SSD et mon Superdrive par un "caddy" contenant le disque dur à plateaux (et accessoirement, installé ma nouvelle RAM). J'ai tapé les commandes nécessaires à la mise en place du Fusion Drive, réinstallé OS X Mountain Lion, restauré mon dossier utilisateur et les paramètres, mais impossible d'utiliser quoi que ce soit d'autre que mon installation d'OS X dessus: L'utilitaire Bootcamp est très long à mettre en place, et impossible de booter sur la clé USB Windows 7 créée avec Bootcamp. Quant à installer Linux, impossible de partitionner davantage qu'OS X et la partition Bootcamp, donc niet. Inutilisable, donc soit Apple s'est ramassé sur ce coup, soit c'est volontairement non fonctionnel avec d'"anciens" Macs, soit j'ai foiré la mise en place. Du coup, j'ai défait Fusion Drive via le terminal, tout formaté, installé OS X et les applications sur le SSD, et je suis en train de copier mon dossier utilisateur sur le HDD. Sinon, le boot est tellement rapide qu'OS X n'a même pas le temps d'afficher le spinner qu'on en est déjà à l'écran de login.


----------



## crazy_c0vv (19 Novembre 2012)

Hm, tu n'as donc pas vraiment eu le temps de tester Fusion Drive sous OS X ?
Ca m'aurait intéressé comme retour.

Sinon pour faire un tripple boot, il ne faut pas utiliser uniquement bootcamp. Je ne me rappelle plus comment j'avais fait, mais je crois avoir fait quelque chose du genre :
- Mise à disposition d'espace avec Bootcamp
- Installation de Refit qui permet le multi-boot.
- Boot sur la clef USB ou le DVD de Windows (Refit devrait le permettre)
- A l'install, supprimer la partition bootcamp et en recréer une plus petite, en laissant de la place pour Linux.
- Finir l'install de Windows (drivers etc)
- Installer Linux en bootant sur une clef USB ou un DVD (toujours via Refit)

Normalement c'est comme ça qu'il faut faire.

Je ne sais pas quelle est la part de problèmes qu'à causé Fusion Drive pour toi.

Maintenant, j'ai laissé tombé les multiboots et je me faits des VM, ça me suffit en général, c'est bien plus rapide à lancer (surtout avec les snapshoots) et pas besoin de rebooter la machine au complet.


----------



## johnlocke2342 (21 Novembre 2012)

Fusion Drive n'avait pas l'air de fonctionner correctement chez moi: Installation de Windows 7 impossible, tout comme la mise en place de rEFIt (le MBP boote directement sur OS X). Je ne sais pas où ça a cloché, vu que je me suis contenté de copier les commandes lues sur MacG (en les adaptant vu qu'elles sont apparemment fausses). Et de toutes façons, impossible de faire un triple boot sur SSD apparemment. Je refais l'essai de Fusion Drive ce soir et j'essaie de rester quelques jours avec.


----------



## crazy_c0vv (21 Novembre 2012)

Normalement si tu t'abstient de Fusion Drive tu peux sans soucis créer un tripple boot. Après j'avoue, je ne sais pas comment Apple va partitionner ce Fusion Drive...


----------



## johnlocke2342 (22 Novembre 2012)

crazy_c0vv a dit:


> Normalement si tu t'abstient de Fusion Drive tu peux sans soucis créer un tripple boot. Après j'avoue, je ne sais pas comment Apple va partitionner ce Fusion Drive...



Oui, seulement voilà, impossible de démarrer Ubuntu via rEFIt. J'ai pensé à un problème de carte de partition MBR/GPT, mais l'utilitaire de rEFIt me disait que tout était synchro.

Bon, sinon je suis revenu en Fusion Drive. Je n'ai pas pu booter sur ma clé USB Windows 7 mais ce n'est pas grave puisque j'avais une auvegarde Winclone de ma partition Boot camp. J'ai ensuite pu démarrer sur une clé USB Ubuntu et l'installer en redimensionnant la partition Boot camp, mais depuis, impossible de voir Windows dans Boot camp, à la place j'ai deux disques Mac copmme le montre la capture. 





Par contre, dans Utilitaire de disque, j'ai bien toutes mes partitions à leurs places (il y en a 2 pour Linux car il y en a une pour le Swap).





Donc voilà, pour l'instant je suis coincé sans solution pour démarrer sur les OS de type "PC", mais c'est pas trop grave vu que je suis sous OS X 90% du temps.


----------



## crazy_c0vv (22 Novembre 2012)

Du coup, les 3 partitions supplémentaires (Bootcamp et les deux autres), on ne sait pas si elles sont sur le SSD, le HDD ou les deux ?

En tous car pour utiliser Windows je préfère une VM. Pour les jeux, j'ai un PC de gamer à côté.


----------



## johnlocke2342 (24 Mars 2013)

Après plusieurs mois sous FD, je suis fan de ce système, même si j'ai dû perdre au passage mon obsession de geek d'avoir 3 OS sur tous mes ordis. Et puis pour ça j'ai mon hackintosh de 2010 calqué sur les composants d'un iMac de l'époque (Core i3) sur lequel j'ai fait un Fusion Drive qui ne me gêne pas puisque je me suis fait une config PC (Windows 7/Ubuntu) et Mac (OS X 10.8.3) sur deux disques séparés dans la même machine. J'hésite à me prendre un Mac mini et recycler mon hack en "PC pur" pour avoir un ordi de bureau qui fonctionne sans bidouille, ni patches à ré appliquer à chaque mise à jour (je ne parle pas de FD car apparemment ça se fait automatiquement sur le modèle actuel du moment qu'un HDD et un SSD sont branchés en interne). Et puis en bon fanboy, je préfère largement un vrai Mac à un PC. Je vais essayer de poster un tuto sur la marche à suivre sur un hackintosh vu que les conseils qu'on m'a donnés sur un forum dédié m'ont été infiniment plus utiles que les tutos dédiés aux hackintosh du net, qui ont tous foirés.


----------



## johnlocke2342 (10 Août 2013)

Bonsoir.
Après avoir laissé mûrir le Fusion Drive au fil des mises à jour mineures, j'ai re-tentéma chance pour le triple boot... Et j'ai enfin réussi à le faire avec:
-128 GB SSD + 750 GB HDD OS X 10.8.4 ML en Fusion Drive
-64 GB SSD Windows 8 Pro
-64 GB SSD Ubuntu 13.04
-"BONUS": J'ai trouvé via Google un tuto pour mettre une "vraie" partition de restauration à la place du "Recovery HD". Je ne suis pas sûr de l'intérêt, mais j'ai pu le faire.

Au début j'ai réussi à installer rEFInd (sur la partition EFI), puis quelque chose a planté sous Linux. En réparant je me suis retrouvé sans rEFInd... mais avec les bootloaders des 3 OS dans l'EFI !!!
Je ne peux pas vraiment dire comment j'ai fait car c'est accidentel, mais ça fait 2-3 semaines que je tourne comme ça et ça marche ! Dans Bootcamp, j'ai:
-Une entrée "Macintosh FD" (mon fusion drive avec OS X)
-Une entrée Windows
-Une entrée "EFI Boot" (Ubuntu)


----------

